

Show HN: Pokemon Master Name Cards for all. - spencery
https://zoulor.typeform.com/to/ckxrsW

======
spencery
I created this service in good fun of the recent Pokemon Master + Google Maps
project. I want Pokemon master name cards and thought that if I want it, you
will want it. Cheers and thanks for your support.

